# A man goes to the see the doctor...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...and says " I have a bit of a problem, Doc. After I 
masturbate I always start to sing 'You'll never walk alone'."

"Don't worry", replies the doctor. "A lot of wankers sing that."


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol: So, the footie season commences...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I love it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very good now join the fantasy league :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

